# 3D acceleration on multi graphics with seperate monitor.

## beyond291

As this link mentions

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-948744-highlight-.html

I have two graphics and two monitor.

I met some other problems:

1. If I enable Xinerama in xorg.conf, The KDE4 desktop effects didn't worked.

But the virtualbox ran fine.

2. If I disable Xinerama, The KDE4 desktop effects in the left monitor(main monitor) works fine.

But when I run virtualbox in right monitor, it said

```

This VM was configured to use 3D acceleration. 

However, the 3D support of the host is not working properly and the VM cannot be started. 

To fix this problem, either fix the host 3D support (update the host graphics driver?) or

disable 3D acceleration in the VM settings (VERR_NOT_AVAILABLE).

```

I ran glxinfo with each DISPLAY and got something strange:

```

jason@gentoo ~ $ glxinfo -display :0.0 | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 640/PCIe/SSE2

    GL_NV_complex_primitives, GL_NV_conditional_render, 

    GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_path_rendering, 

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, 

    GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_element_index_uint, GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, 

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

jason@gentoo ~ $ glxinfo -display :0.1 | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GT 640/PCIe/SSE2

    GL_NV_complex_primitives, GL_NV_conditional_render, 

    GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_path_rendering, 

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, 

    GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_element_index_uint, GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, 

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig

```

Both DISPLAYs are using NVIDIA render. I think display :0.1 should use INTEL instead.

How to get both DISPLAYs(:0.0 and :0.1) have 3D acceleration?

Thanks!

----------

## chithanh

As long as you have the proprietary driver selected with eselect opengl, glxinfo will show its renderer string and OpenGL applications will use its GL library by default.

Setting LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ may help before starting OpenGL applications on the Intel graphics (or cause a total mess).

----------

